
Banach-Tarski paradox - alehul
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banach%E2%80%93Tarski_paradox
======
symplee
Excellent visual explanation by Vsauce:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s86-Z-CbaHA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s86-Z-CbaHA)

